# Spinner Grind 20" Fork



## Eric_Sulit (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Guys, my son is 5 yrs old 4 feet tall and 50 lbs. He rides a Merida Matts J20. It's a 20" hardtail with a 50mm suntour m3010 fork. We like to ride local trails and after the trails we session small jumps just to get used to jumping. He sends it about only 1+ ft in the air max. Now it says on his fork to not use the fork for dirt jumping. Although I would not classify what he does dirt jumping, I'd rather be safe than sorry. So I am planning to replace his fork with a Spinner Grind 20". Does anyone have experience with this fork and do you think it can suit my son? Or do I even have to replace my current fork? I assume that he will use this bike for another 2 years and as he grows I assume so will the height of his jumps/ drop offs. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_Sulit (Jun 18, 2016)

One more question, will it be too much to use a 26" air fork?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

way too much to run a 26" fork on a 20" bike. My kiddo has a bike with a Spinner Grind Air 20 on it, but he has yet to get 1' of air like your kiddo. 


I can tell you what I do like about the Spinner fork is that I let some pressure out of the fork so that it effortlessly absorbs hits and the rebound is still nice and slow. Kinda like watching the trophy trucks race in Baja...you think they're going bottom out and bounce from big hits, but they just kinda float, which is how his fork reacts


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I cannot comment specifically on the 20" spinner, but my 5 year old sun has a 20" RST Capa (spring) and my daughter a 24" F1RST (air) and there is no way 1 foot of air is going to break either of these things... If anything, they are both overbuilt for the weight of riders at ages 5-9.


----------



## Eric_Sulit (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the inputs. I think I will just bite the bullet on this one and get the Spinner Grind 20" air fork. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Eric. Where are you buying your Spinner fork? I've trawled the net searching for a Grind 20, air or spring, and have'nt found a seller. Well there's that guy from Poland but not to excited paying for shipping+customs from there to the RP.


----------



## Eric_Sulit (Jun 18, 2016)

Here you go bro.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/221484045164

It also comes in black and red so you have to specify which color when you pay for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

if you're going with Disc brakes, they also come w/o the V-Brake mounts


----------



## Eric_Sulit (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah. I know it looks uglier with the v brake mounts and I have the disk brakes already but it's nice to know I can still go back in case something doesn't work out right. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## go_ride_your_bike (Jul 11, 2015)

By the way - the one on Ebay is not a Grind Air. It is coil sprung and weighs a lot more...... As I posted a while back, I have two spinner grind air 20" forks that I would like to get rid of... See the thread "2 spinner grind air 20" forks available" for more info. I'd match the $160 price on ebay, for a much nicer fork...

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/2-spinner-grind-air-20-forks-available-1008495.html


----------



## Eric_Sulit (Jun 18, 2016)

go_ride_your_bike said:


> By the way - the one on Ebay is not a Grind Air. It is coil sprung and weighs a lot more...... As I posted a while back, I have two spinner grind air 20" forks that I would like to get rid of... See the thread "2 spinner grind air 20" forks available" for more info. I'd match the $160 price on ebay, for a much nicer fork...
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/2-spinner-grind-air-20-forks-available-1008495.html


YGPM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## go_ride_your_bike (Jul 11, 2015)

Just listed a new spinner grind air 20" on ebay....

Spinner Grind Air 20" Fork, White | eBay


----------

